# British Natural Strongman contest



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

*EQ Nutrition British Natural strongman contest 2010<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

<o> </o>

*Saturday 28th August 2010*

*
*

*
<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Paradise</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Wildlife</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Park</st1laceType></st1lace>*

<st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">White Stubbs Lane</st1:address></st1:Street>, Broxbourne, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Herts</st1:City>, <st1ostalCode w:st="on">EN10 7QA</st1ostalCode></st1lace>

http://www.pwpark.com/

The park has around 5,000 people attend every Saturday and will have amazing facilitates for spectators and competitors.

The event will be advertise nationally and may be televised.<o></o>

<o> </o>

Weight classes U105kg and O105kg<o></o>

<o> </o>

Winner and random drug testing<o></o>

<o> </o>

Events are unconfirmed yet but will be confirmed by the end of this month.<o></o>

<o> </o>

Rules manual, entry forms and further information will posted once events are confirmed and will be available from the EQ nutrition sites (wont link due to rulings)


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

sound a great day out for all the natty iron pumpers


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bump for DorsetPowerlifter


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

So Glen, you can just take your family & kids down the park (after paying the entrance fee) & watch the event for free?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yes once entrance to the park then you get both the event and full park access for the day (great for people into strength sports whos families are not so keen as it keeps everyone happy)

we are trying to sort out discount park tickets which will be available through our website


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> bump for DorsetPowerlifter


LMAO..

Missed this earlier TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Will watch with interest.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting any idea what the cap on competitors is?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

sorry for late reply - it will probably be ten per class


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Double bump for Dorsetpowerlifter


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

im very interested in this. i am competing at the world natural team champs in july and the world's natural strongest man in the Autumn(no date set yet) It could be beneficial to Natural strongman in the UK if the standard is just below if not at the same level as the worlds.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

What sort of weights are we talking about strangey? Very interested in the u105's.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

we were talking about this at the gym today and i we think respectable weights for the naturals opens would be 105-110 overhead 240-260 deadlift 130-140 farmers over 20m 320-340 yoke over 20m stones from 90to160

the u105's i would say you could knock 20 to 30% off

this would be what id set it at as the worlds was last year 120 overhead 270dead 150 farmers 360yoke stones from 120 to 180

id like to see the natural seen move forward


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Are those weights for reps strangey? and is equipment allowed?


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I really want to do a u105 natural comp, do you think this will be an ok one to try for a novice? or do you know of any others?


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah for reps mate what are your lifts mate ?


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Squat- 220kg raw

single ply and knee wraps- 280kg.

Deadlift sumo- 230kg

regular- 220kg

Bench raw- 140kg for a triple

Push press- 100kg for triple

115 max.

Deadlift is a bit of a weak point

Sitting at around 95kg at the moment so got a bit of weight to go on really but i'd like to wet my feet and get started really.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks some good lifts mate

sumo deadlift are hardly ever allowed in strongman

your squat is tiptop mate

http://www.ontariostrongman.ca/ on there you can find aload of workouts that are awesome i did the 12week dl split and put 22.5kg on my dl in 12weeks


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

U105kg class and O105kg class respectively for weights

Axle deadlift 200kg and 250kg respectively<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

Overhead press medley going up to 120kg log press<o></o>

<o> </o>

*<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">**Tyre**</st1:City></st1lace>** flip (300kg and 400kg respectively)<o></o>*

<o> </o>

Farmers walk titan tank 200kg and 250kg respectively<o></o>

<o> </o>

Truck pull - 20 and 25 metres respectively<o></o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

Rules manual, entry forms are available on the eq nutrition website or mm5 website under the news section

anyone interested in this apply quickly as theres only ten spaces per category (under and over 105kg) and the entry forms have been up a day and we have nine confirmed paid entries already and another four penciled in with their forms on the way :thumb:

both class winners will be drug tested and random drug testing in both classes as well


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

the under 100kg class is full now - anyone applying after this date for that class can be put on a provisional list and will be called by date application if someone calls out to be given first refusal for entry.

still places in the over 105kg category though


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty heavy events for a natty competition, the standard should be really good.

Good luck to everyone.

Im allergic to drug tests :whistling:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> the under 100kg class is full now - anyone applying after this date for that class can be put on a provisional list and will be called by date application if someone calls out to be given first refusal for entry.
> 
> still places in the over 105kg category though


You competing Glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

not a chance - i am organising it and will be a skinny 75kg ripped bodybuilder at that point


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok we have been in talks with pardise wildlife park and look at the issues with competitor numbers and can squeeze in more head to heads on some events

as such we will now uncap the competition


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sign me up for the Over 105kgs please

Hulk wil SMASH !!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Sign me up for the Over 105kgs please
> 
> Hulk wil SMASH !!!!!!!


Lol are you admitting to being a *NATTY????*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This looks good actually - not far from me, might have to go and watch :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Lol are you admitting to being a *NATTY????*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This looks good actually - not far from me, might have to go and watch :thumb:


All I got to do is pass the drug test eh??

Piece of p1ss:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

competitor list so far

U105kg<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

adam vessey<o></o>

adam hales<o></o>

scott denham<o></o>

jason jarrett<o></o>

mike bromby<o></o>

oliver gledhill<o></o>

phillip angel manning<o></o>

david macdonald<o></o>

jay <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">melrose</st1lace></st1:City><o></o>

craig riddell<o></o>

sean murry<o></o>

graham baldridge<o></o>

<o> </o>

O105kg<o></o>

David morris<o></o>

rob hawxby<o></o>

jack lovett<o></o>

bart wisniewski<o></o>


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

jw007 said:


> All I got to do is pass the drug test eh??
> 
> Piece of p1ss:lol: :lol: :lol:


any one dubious will be asked to attend the BNBF british finals in september and do a poly - but consdiering that most of you assisted guys have bottled the three minute squat challenge I put out there would probably get beaten anyway :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> any one dubious will be asked to attend the BNBF british finals in september and do a poly - but consdiering that most of you assisted guys have bottled the three minute squat challenge I put out there would probably get beaten anyway :lol:


I will also do the poly too

*So can I enter???*

I was impressed with squats, Im unfit

However, I tore my thigh last week doing reps with 300kg

SO next week TBH I was thinking of having ago with the 3 min squat thing as that wont tax my muscles too much, just my lungs:lol: :lol: :lol:

Con did 30 reps I think:beer:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

jw007 said:


> I will also do the poly too
> 
> *So can I enter???*
> 
> ...


well con is only ten behind the 77kg mr Hannah who is leading the scoring at the moment :thumb:

i dont think i can let you enter but if you turn up on the day I am sure i can make it a good day for you (would be like a porn fest for you with the amount of nattys about to get your kicks off :lol: )


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> well con is only ten behind the 77kg mr Hannah who is leading the scoring at the moment :thumb:
> 
> i dont think i can let you enter but if you turn up on the day I am sure i can make it a good day for you (would be like a porn fest for you with the amount of nattys about to get your kicks off :lol: )


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Why cant I enter?????

My thread is "fictional" also passing both tests would mean im natty would it not?

Is this discrimiation cause Im green?????

Con didnt stop to rest like you nattys

So 40 is target

Were wraps worn????


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

wraps no


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

its a frame mate, 250kg is simples


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

O105KG<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

David morris<o></o>

rob hawxby<o></o>

jack lovett<o></o>

tony bonner<o></o>

John strange<o></o>

<o> </o>

U105kg<o></o>

adam vessey<o></o>

adam hales<o></o>

scott denham<o></o>

jason jarrett<o></o>

mike bromby<o></o>

oliver gledhill<o></o>

phillip angel manning<o></o>

david macdonald<o></o>

jay <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">melrose</st1lace></st1:City><o></o>

craig riddell<o></o>

sean murry<o></o>

graham baldridge<o></o>

bart wisniewski<o></o>

ian miller<o></o>

ritchie hopper<o></o>

jamie allonby<o></o>

kye thomas<o></o>

llyod jarvis<o></o>


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Under 105kg<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

adam vessey<o></o>

adam hales<o></o>

scott denham<o></o>

jason jarrett<o></o>

mike bromby<o></o>

oliver gledhill<o></o>

phillip angel manning<o></o>

david macdonald<o></o>

jay <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">melrose</st1lace></st1:City><o></o>

craig riddell<o></o>

sean murry<o></o>

graham baldridge<o></o>

bart wisniewski<o></o>

ian miller<o></o>

ritchie hopper<o></o>

jamie allonby<o></o>

kye thomas<o></o>

llyod jarvis<o></o>

paul monk<o></o>

craig kehoe<o></o>

matt rouse<o></o>

phil hocking<o></o>

<o> </o>

over 105kg<o></o>

john strange<o></o>

rob hawxby<o></o>

jack lovett<o></o>

tony bonner<o></o>


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

forgot to mention - the shaolin team from britains got talent finals will be our mid event entertainment which will be very impressive :thumb:


----------

